# Job Seeker Visa



## Andre874

Hi all,

I am an Australian interested in moving to Germany with the intention of seeking work. I've read some about this on here - especially about the job seeker visa. I've got two degrees and am serious about full time work.

Would like to know about other people's experiences. Especially how easy it is regarding gaining a visa for the sole purposes of seeking work.

Thanks in advance 

Andrew


----------



## *Sunshine*

What did you study? Where did you study? How many years work experience do you have? How well do you speak German?


----------



## Andre874

Hi sunshine,

I studied environmental science and moved onto a masters of natural resource management. About 6-7 years of study with a small hiatus. I have yet to gain experience as I had moved to London since graduating so my life has not followed that plan to get into the environmental industry despite a desire to do so.
I do not speak German however I have some familiarity with it as I studied for 6 months in Vienna on exchange for university. I also have a desire to learn the language as well.

Thanks for responding


----------



## *Sunshine*

Forget about Germany. 

Even if you manage a JSV, you won't be able to obtain a work permit.

Germany already has more than enough foreigners who've graduated in your field from German institutions looking for jobs and all of them have priority over you.


----------



## Andre874

Appreciate the honesty regarding my chances. It seems the market is flooded with environmental job seekers everywhere.

Is there an official shortage list for occupations in Germany and further to that are there types of jobs you cannot apply for. 

Thanks again


----------



## *Sunshine*

Andre874 said:


> Appreciate the honesty regarding my chances. It seems the market is flooded with environmental job seekers everywhere.


I can't speak for other countries, however, I've spoken with many foreign students and graduates with degrees from the BTU Cottbus in Environmental Resource Planning and all of them were disappointed with the job opportunities in Germany. The BTU offers the degrees in English and used to tell prospective students that they didn't even need German. Unfortunately most foreign students believed them and didn't start learning German in time. 

You can find the Positivliste (jobs in demand) here:

https://www3.arbeitsagentur.de/web/...il/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI779131

The German bureaucracy has not been honest enough to publish the list of the occupations they don't need.


----------



## Andre874

Thank so for the information. Had a feeling that would be the case. I'll have to do some further research but it's not looking too hopeful at this stage.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Andre874 said:


> Appreciate the honesty regarding my chances. It seems the market is flooded with environmental job seekers everywhere.


If the job market is flooded everywhere in your field, your best bet is to move home or to any other country where you have the right to work and speak the language in order to gain experience. 

Without experience, it'll be next to impossible to obtain a work permit when there are so many unemployed locals. Whereas as long as you comply with the minimum wage requirements of your home country, you can take any job to get your foot in the door. You should also see if your government has any special programs for grads without experience.


----------



## Paul Moore

Andre874 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an Australian interested in moving to Germany with the intention of seeking work.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,

I think you'll find that you can, indeed, go to Germany to look for work. On arrival, you have three months to find a job. You can then register for a residence permit. Check this out: https://www.kingandwilson.com.au/news/the-complete-guide-to-moving-to-germany

Good luck,

Paul


----------



## Nononymous

Paul Moore said:


> I think you'll find that you can, indeed, go to Germany to look for work. On arrival, you have three months to find a job. You can then register for a residence permit. Check this out: https://www.kingandwilson.com.au/news/the-complete-guide-to-moving-to-germany


Not quite correct. Finding a job does not automatically mean that you will be allowed to stay and work. The employer has to prove that no German or other EU national can do the job. Only when that is done to the satisfaction of the Arbeitsamt would you be granted a residence permit and work permit.

The fact that an Australian can show up without a visa and have three months to look for work is a nice bonus - something also enjoyed by Canadians, Americans, Kiwis and a few others - but it does not mean you will get permission to take any job you find.


----------



## Andre874

Well what I've found so far points to the fact that you can stay for a given period to search for work but you cannot work during the search. So whilst you are allowed to stay in the country for a few months there is no guarantee of actually finding a job that will then go on to sponsor you. So the main hurdle would be the task of finding work. I can imagine that the less experience you have then the harder a time you will have. The case for many countries so this is not a shock to me.

Thanks for the input. I'll have to check the job market and see how far I get on that front.


----------

